# New Rig



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I wonder how this baby back trolls!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

2K hp.....I would imagine you could back troll up a water fall.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Imagine the monofilament my buddies could wrap around all those props.. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Imagine the monofilament my buddies could wrap around all those props.. :lol:


That's funny as it was the first thing I thought of...how many props could you tangle with one line on that rig!

If I were in a tourney and that thing drew a number after me, I'd simply pull to the side and wait for him to go by!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Supposedly this was a boat seized by US Customs as a drug running boat, but that's just speculation.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

what ever it is, it looks like fun!


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

thats a lot of money tied up in motors. yea but 1 trip paid for themselves though


----------

